# New personal best...



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

My Dad and I headed out yesterday morning to do a little fishing and enjoy the nice weather. We went most of the day without even a sniff then this happened. This is my new personal best out of public Ohio waters....5lbs even.


----------



## gobrowntruck21 (Jan 3, 2009)

Nice fish! Getting ready to head out to Rocky Fork as we speak. It will be the first trip of the year on the boat. Hope I do as well as that.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Congratulations, very nice fish!


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Awesome Flippin 416! Way to go. You must of been doin' somethin' right. Sometimes in this cold water you don't catch the numbers, but man when you get hooked-up, it could be a giant like you've got there. Nice one!


----------



## dillon basser (Feb 1, 2011)

What away to start year!!!thats a "jim dandy"of a bass,give us a hint was she shallow ? deep ? or somewhere in between ?


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice fish. She looks fat and healthy.


----------



## j93bird (Aug 24, 2010)

Beautiful Fish, cograts. What were you using to hook up with?


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Beautiful! Nice job.


----------



## Davidd (Jan 23, 2011)

Wow! I am jealous. What did you use and were you hitting the bottom reelling it in slow or letting your bait hover?


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

That's what I'm talkin' about.........


----------



## honkinhank (Feb 12, 2010)

thats a log donkey right there!!!!
WTG


----------



## BigBag (Jan 11, 2009)

That thing looks fake...... plastic? Is that your talking fish from home?

haha...... you should get a refund on the 11 hr. trip to Guntersville! They were here, just waiting for the ice to melt!!


----------



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

NICE!!!!!! i'm thoroughly impressed. it's been tough conditions the past few weeks and to catch a PB is absolutely steller! congrats!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow, nice hawg! 

Must of put up one heck of a fight, he tore your jeans to pieces .

:good::good: Congrats!!


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the kind words...it was a bit of a surprise to say the least....but don't they always say "when you least expect it...it will happen"? lol I will tell you that the technique was PAINFULLY slow.....the water I was fishing was 43.7 degrees. She was so cold that she didn't put up a huge fight like she probably would have if the water was warmer...but I knew I had something when I hooked into it just but the amount of weight I was pulling. The best part was that my Dad was there to share the experience with me. Priceless if you ask me.


----------



## toby (Mar 22, 2011)

thats a good looking bass great catch


----------



## dinkcatcher (Jul 4, 2009)

"painfully slow" haha nice fish


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Nice belly on that thing. Unfortunately, "painfully slow" is what it takes now for 1 or 2 bites...or so it seems.


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Nice bass Flippin416! She's a beauty!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Congrats on the PB. What lure did she smack?? 
Awesome that your pops was along to witness your glory day!


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

She hit a jerk suspending jerkbait in about 5 feet of water. We were bouncing around throwing close to shore and throwing further off shore...she picked it up about 10 feet from the bank. I caught another one a few minutes later in about the same depth of water......again fishing it VERY VERY slowly.


----------

